# Therapy, what can I expect??



## Standing_Firm

To make a long story short, my inability to control my emotions, jealousy, anxiety, insecurities, lying, being deceitful, you name it............has destroyed a good, long term marriage. My wife DID not deserve this treatment whatsoever.......she did nothing wrong!! I have made sooooo many poor choices it is unbelievable! I have said I am sorry so many times over the last eight months that those words no longer have any meaning. I truly am sorry though!!!

I am currently taking Prestiq to help with depession and am taking Xanax on an 'as needed' basis. I have also started some therapy. I am not seeing a 'counselor' but a psychiatrist. The first session was pretty intimidating but I am optimistic about the future. It may be too late (though I hope not) to save my marriage, but I HAVE to do this. For the sake of my mental health and for my children. I have to get my emotions under control and am willing to do whatever it takes.

My question is this.......as treatments progress, what can I expect? I understand that all of the effort is going to have to come from my side but am absolutely terrified as to what she mind find floating around in between my ears! I have never done anything like this in the past and until the first of the year, I would have NEVER dreamed that this monster was lurking in the depths. I do know that I have taken the first step, admitting that I have a problem.

I would like to hear about some of the experiences that others have faced doing this sort of thing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## millers4691

Expect help and understanding. 
Expect to have to work at it. 
DON'T expect a miracle cure or a fix all pill. 

Therapy will definitely help you. You can expect a supportive environment in which you should feel safe expressing yourself. Your therapist should give you some information regarding your disorders, address your misconceptions, and will hopefully start to address you issues.

Just keep in mind that therapy is for you. It is not for the benefit of your therapist, your family or anyone else. It is what you make of it.

Good luck and hang in there. You CAN beat this!


----------

